# Pathfinder 15t



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

4 blade props are meant to handle better, jump up on plane quicker the down side would be losing speed once you’re on plane


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Another note, 4 Blade props are typically on tunnel hull skiffs. I have a buddy with a 17t and his skiff has ran better with a 4 blade rather with the 3 blade due to the tunnel on the hull.


----------

